# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The first time I saw you,

## raiazlan

The first time I saw you,
I knew you were the one.
There was no question in my mind,
after having that much fun.

There's just something about you,
that I've never found before.
And now that we're good friends,
I find myself wanting more.

I never thought it possible,
to care for one so much.
But everyday that passes,
I long to feel your touch.

To look into your eyes,
would make my day complete,
cause every time you look at me,
my heart just skips a beat.

Everything I'd wished for,
every dream I'd hope come true,
I never thought would happen,
until the day that I met you.

I know that your not ready,
for the kind of commitment that I am,
but for you I'd wait forever,
there's nothing I can't stand.

Although it hurts to know,
that you don't feel the same as me,
hopefully one day you'll realize,
one day you'll wake up and see.

----------


## RAHEN

Everything I'd wished for,
every dream I'd hope come true,
I never thought would happen,
until the day that I met you.

^ this waz v.nice...liked it...thanks 4 sharing...

----------

